# Hotel Flower Studio



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

All shot with XT2. 60mm Macro @ISO 200, and remote. Cost me $5.00 to subside boredom. Newspaper reflector, room light mixed with window light. I chose to go with the smaller aperture to compensate for the insanely sharp draw of the 60mm macro at f/8. I like the softness a little better stopped down.

1. Fall Chrysanthemum; 0.4s @f/10 . Walls were a forest green color so it worked out OK





2. Yellow Carnation; 0.3s @f/16




3. Purple & Yellow Carnation; 0.5s @f/16




4. Fire Rose; 1.4s @f/16


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 13, 2017)

JC you have really become adept at drawing much from little. Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> JC you have really become adept at drawing much from little. Nice.



Thanks bud. All I needed to do was pull the big mirror off the wall, pull the desk out from the wall, open up the drapes, and stretch my arm out with newspaper. Pretty easy. I was glad the walls were that forest green, made for a nice backdrop. Oh, I made a siphon gun out of a straw. Cut it in half, made a tape hinge, stuck one end in water, and blew out the other end, got dizzy. I McGyvered that ****.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 13, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Cut it in half, made a tape hinge, stuck one end in water, and blew out the other end, got dizzy.



Might want to stay off balconies when doing this


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 13, 2017)

Everything is beautiful, especially the rose. You should be proud!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice!!!





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Everything is beautiful, especially the rose. You should be proud!



Thanks.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 13, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Everything is beautiful, especially the rose. You should be proud!



Thanks Dean, that means a lot coming from you. I am proud of this set because I can do it. This forum has made it possible for me to produce an image under minor constraints. Gary A is always watching, so I flag his instruction.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

I want to say something smart and funny, but can't.  For limited resources and location.  These are beyond excellent!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 14, 2017)

Good thing housekeeping didn't come in while you were 'redecorating'! 

I particularly like the single chrysanthemum and the rose. Beautifully done.

Gary must have some awfully long binoculars.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Good thing housekeeping didn't come in while you were 'redecorating'!
> 
> I particularly like the single chrysanthemum and the rose. Beautifully done.
> 
> Gary must have some awfully long binoculars.



Thanks. He is always there in spirit. Lol.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> I want to say something smart and funny, but can't.  For limited resources and location.  These are beyond excellent!



Thanks, Bring it on! Lol


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I want to say something smart and funny, but can't.  For limited resources and location.  These are beyond excellent!
> ...


More to the point of being speachless in the shots for the conditions you did them in.  To the detrement of all the gear sellers.  Your shots are proof you don't need 10k in gear to get excellent results!!!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



That is a significant compliment, thank you very much. I do try hard to get it right in camera which is why these somewhat, boring images, work on some level. They are not SOOC but pretty close, I spent about a minute or two on each one in post.  natural light is such a dream to work with. I can now literally look at a window and see what is available to my camera, or at least with flowers. I want to start getting more involved with natural light people photography but finding the models can be a challenge. I seen a couple people at the hotel that would have been good subject but it is not a good ethical decision to direct that. I have no business being alone with a female as I am married.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I take it your wife reads this forum?


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...



My wife won best of show in a State Fair here in Maine several years ago with a picture of one of our dogs looking out a kitchen window.  Just as you describe, very nice natural light coming through the window.  And of course a good selection of aperture and very sharp focus.  Yes, we have equipment and technology that can simulate and adjust to bring photos to a higher output.  But it's hard to beat a properly exposed picture in good natural light!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > benhasajeep said:
> ...



Lol, I don't think she does but who knows, she has access to everything. I always strive to live by the integrity of my beliefs. I do not believe it is in my, nor my wife's best interest, for me to be alone with another woman. It is not that I can't control myself or that I have promiscuous thoughts. It is just logical to me to avoid those situations where the opportunity arises.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 14, 2017)

Good to see you stopped down and on the slow shutter speeds!
Hedgecoe would be proud of you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 15, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Good to see you stopped down and on the slow shutter speeds!
> Hedgecoe would be proud of you.


Thanks. Yeah, at f/8 it is too sharp, almost steril.


----------



## Donde (Nov 15, 2017)

These are stunning.


----------



## BrentC (Nov 15, 2017)

Great set JC!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 15, 2017)

Donde said:


> These are stunning.





BrentC said:


> Great set JC!



Thanks


----------

